# The Jews and the tithe



## Scott Bushey (Jul 4, 2004)

It look as if the Jew thinks the tithe is food

T'rumah, Tithes and Taxes 
That an uncircumcised person shall not shall not eat of the t'rumah (heave offering), and the same applies to other holy things. This rule is inferred from the law of the Paschal offering, by similarity of phrase (Ex. 12:44-45 and Lev. 22:10) but it is not explicitly set forth in the Torah. Traditionally, it has been learnt that the rule that the uncircumcised must not eat holy things is an essential principle of the Torah and not an enactment of the Scribes (negative). See Brit Milah: Circumcision 
Not to alter the order of separating the t'rumah and the tithes; the separation be in the order first-fruits at the beginning, then the t'rumah, then the first tithe, and last the second tithe (Ex. 22:28) (negative) (CCI19). 
To give half a shekel every year (to the Sanctuary for provision of the public sacrifices) (Ex. 30:13) (affirmative). 
That a kohein who is unclean shall not eat of the t'rumah (Lev. 22:3-4) (negative). See Kohein. 
That a person who is not a kohein or the wife or unmarried daughter of a kohein shall not eat of the t'rumah (Lev. 22:10) (negative). See Kohein. 
That a sojourner with a kohein or his hired servant shall not eat of the t'rumah (Lev. 22:10) (negative). See Kohein. 
Not to eat tevel (something from which the t'rumah and tithe have not yet been separated) (Lev. 22:15) (negative) (CCI18). 
To set apart the tithe of the produce (one tenth of the produce after taking out t'rumah) for the Levites (Lev. 27:30; Num. 18:24) (affirmative) (CCI12). See Levi. 
To tithe cattle (Lev. 27:32) (affirmative). 
Not to sell the tithe of the heard (Lev. 27:32-33) (negative). 
That the Levites shall set apart a tenth of the tithes, which they had received from the Israelites, and give it to the kohanim (called the t'rumah of the tithe) (Num. 18:26) (affirmative) (CCI13). See Kohein, Levi. 
Not to eat the second tithe of cereals outside Jerusalem (Deut. 12:17) (negative). 
Not to consume the second tithe of the vintage outside of Jerusalem (Deut. 12:17) (negative). 
Not to consume the second tithe of the oil outside of Jerusalem (Deut. 12:17) (negative). 
Not to forsake the Levites (Deut. 12:19); but their gifts (dues) should be given to them, so that they might rejoice therewith on each and every festival (negative). See Levi. 
To set apart the second tithe in the first, second, fourth and fifth years of the sabbatical cycle to be eaten by its owner in Jerusalem (Deut. 14:22) (affirmative) (CCI14) (today, it is set aside but not eaten in Jerusalem). 
To set apart the second tithe in the third and sixth year of the sabbatical cycle for the poor (Deut. 14:28-29) (affirmative) (CCI15) (today, it must be separated out but need not be given to the poor). 
To give the kohein the due portions of the carcass of cattle (Deut. 18:3) (according to the Talmud, this is not mandatory in the present outside of Israel, but it is permissible, and some observant people do so) (CCA51). See Kohein. 
To give the first of the fleece to the kohein (Deut. 18:4) (according to the Talmud, this is not mandatory in the present outside of Israel, but it is permissible, and some observant people do so) (CCA52). See Kohein. 
To set apart t'rumah g'dolah (the great heave-offering, that is, a small portion of the grain, wine and oil) for the kohein (Deut. 18:4) (affirmative) (CCI11). See Kohein. 
Not to expend the proceeds of the second tithe on anything but food and drink (Deut. 26:14) Anything outside of things necessary for sustenance comes within the class in the phrase &quot;Given for the dead&quot; (negative). 
Not to eat the Second Tithe, even in Jerusalem, in a state of uncleanness, until the tithe had been redeemed (Deut. 26:14) (negative). 
Not to eat the Second Tithe, when mourning (Deut. 26:14) (negative). 
To make the declaration, when bringing the second tithe to the Sanctuary (Deut. 26:13) (affirmative) (CCI17). 

Link:http://www.jewfaq.org/613.htm


----------

